# Downsview Reptile Expo



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone attend today? Pics? Pics of purchases?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Did anyone see any childrens pythons? Will be looking for one in a few weeks. Once my ball python moves to his new home.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Guess we out of luck!

No one went to the damn thing...LOL


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

I went last month in December. Picked up a leopard tortoise lol!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll probably end up going to the March 1st one if I don't find a childrens python by then. Only just moved my BP yesterday so haven't set up and installed the RHP I bought for the old one.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Was jsut wondering if anyone did a walk around vid of the event...or at least few pics....

I didn't go...


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

trailblazer295 said:


> I'll probably end up going to the March 1st one if I don't find a childrens python by then. Only just moved my BP yesterday so haven't set up and installed the RHP I bought for the old one.


Here's one for you

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-pets/o...le/1048396430?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

That ad is gone but it's thanks though. I still have to set up the cage and get the temps dialed in. Have to buy some more ranco stats, ended up using 2 on my BPs cage. Have the RHP on one and his UTH on the other. Ended up with better temps that way. Have to buy a few more now but it's worth it in the long run.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

couple more ads up on kijiji for the pythons....


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll have to look it up once I have somewhere to put one. It will be at least a week maybe 2 to have everything set up right and the heat proper.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

No other reptile peeples on here?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It does seem pretty quiet, after all the push to have this section on the site I thought there would be more.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm a reptile person lol. Not much of a fish person anymore that's why I hardly come on here anymore.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Mykuhl said:


> I'm a reptile person lol. Not much of a fish person anymore that's why I hardly come on here anymore.


You sound like me, down to 1 10g tank. Only have one snake but soon to have two. Still have the draw of fish but snakes are stronger.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

That seems to be the going norm now...

People dropping the fresh water and fart around with salt....or reptiles

Down to one tank .....and the reptile count tends to be increasing.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Yah, I am planning to downsize to only one tank as well.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I like the look of salt water tanks but don't have the time or patience to maintain the water conditions. Snakes are a lot easier. I'm not on here much either but it's nice being able to kick the can with other local reptile owners.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Yah, I agree, fish haven't gotten to be too much work for the amount of interest I have left in them. 

What ball python morph do you have?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It's not as much my interest as it is my work. I'm an hvac mechanic, I've worked 3hrs a day and 17hrs a day and everything in between. I still enjoy looking at them but really at the end of a 12+ day or working into the early hours of the morning I'm not doing a water change. 

He is a fire BP.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

I too like salt and so does the family.....

I just have issues with the amount of fish being pulled out of the oceans.....just to succumb in transit/petshops/and even in our tanks!

On a lighter note.....few of my guys....


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice looking lizards, I'd like to have one some day but for now it's not in the cards.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone going to the expo tomorrow?


----------

